# Murano vs Rouge



## Roma21690 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am in the process of looking for a car and have found a 2003 murano with 68,000 miles for $6500 from a private seller, EXCELLENT condition, and a 2008 rouge with 110,000 miles for $7100 from Nissan dealer. What do you guys think? Pros and cons of both if able please!! My husband is extremely mechanical but he has never worked on either of these although he is familiar with the CVT somewhat.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Problem is getting parts for the cvt as Nissan does not believe in making them available for aftermarket repairs. In both cases you would be getting the first model year of both vehicles. The Rogue's mileage is too high to get any extended cvt warranty. One is bigger than the other and has a larger engine, and one is 5 years younger. Personally I would go with the Rogue, unless the owner of the Murano can explain the low mileage. Its only averaged about 5,000 miles a year. Possibly very long service intervals time wise. Conversely the Rogue may have had more reg servicing. Either way have an inspection done. A year or two younger rogue for an extra thousand or two with less mileage might be worth considering. You might also consider FWD versions will be cheaper to own.


----------

